

Whoah, new comment sorting? - aston

I noticed this on <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42317" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42317</a>. It looks like top-level comments aren't being sorted outright by score. Porque no?
======
twism
i thought they've always been sorted by popularity (the score per time
elasped)

~~~
aston
I guess you could be right. Odd that I just noticed it today. I guess most
threads don't have enough comments to make it obvious, and as time passes the
time element fades to no effect.

------
pg
Nothing has changed.

